# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  GPG Dragon 3.45 1st Class Update Now in Your Hand ! BE Ware !!

## mohamed73

*GPG Dragon 3.45 ATOM BOMB Now in Your Hand ! BE Ware !!*    *What is news?*   *Fixed Writing IMEI in Coolsand CPU 
Updated SPD 6531"A" Dual IC Read, Write, IMEI - WORLD First
(4MB, 8MB, 16Mb Tested) 
SPD 6531"D" Full Suport - World First 
Updated MTK 6260 New Chip Read, Write, IMEI - WOrld First 
Secruity code algo updated MTK and Coolsand CPU 
Some other unknown bug fixed which was remain in old version*      *Check the World First Reports:*      *WOrld first DTC P2 6531A  DULE CPU 4 MB Flash Auto Read-Write-IMEI Write By GPG Dragon*      *
Read info*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *Read File*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *Read Code*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *Read-Write IMEI*   *
Read* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Write IMEI* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Read IMEI after write* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *Write File* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *
Original Mobile's ie Sony Ericsson, Samsung Pattern Lock etc Removing Solution:!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *and*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *
Added More Safe Format list of Android MTK and SPD Removing Google Account!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *The Idea Of EMMC Starting from Dragon*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Dragon Dongle Available Everywhere Now! Your Dollar Printing Machine!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *How to use Dragon with Other Box*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *The Tabs and the Dragon*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Dragon and Original Nokia Mobiles*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *You can run Dragon Dongle / Dragon Box in windows 7 or 8 without any problem!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *About Dragon Dongle Price!!!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *
The manuals for beginners and Spammers*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *Download Links:*    *Mediafire link:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *4Shared Link:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *
My Dragon, Your Dragon, Our Dragon!!! Dragon Team Never Rest!!!*

----------


## mohamed73

*World first Viniko P9982 6531A DULE CPU 8 MB Flash Auto Read-Write-IMEI Write World First By GPG Dragon*      *
Read info*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *Read File* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *
Read Code*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *Read-Write IMEI*   *Read*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Write IMEI*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *
Read IMEI after write* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *Write File* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *My Dragon, Your Dragon, Our Dragon! Dragon Team Never Rest!!*

----------


## mohamed73

*BE Ware GPG Dragon 4.45 ATOM BOMB Now in Your Hand !!!*    *What is news?*   *Fixed Writing IMEI in Coolsand CPU 
Updated SPD 6531"A" Dual IC Read, Write, IMEI - WORLD First
(4MB, 8MB, 16Mb Tested) 
SPD 6531"D" Full Suport - World First 
Updated MTK 6260 New Chip Read, Write, IMEI - WOrld First 
Secruity code algo updated MTK and Coolsand CPU 
Some otehr unknown bug fixed which was remain in old version*      *Check the World First Reports:*      *First Time Ystel Asha105 Coolsand/RDA F ID: C8401600 F Name:Sf_GD25Q32 written IMEI Done--->* *This is Programmer Version, So do not confuse about in VERSION*     *Read  / Write / Check after Write IMEI*   *Read IMEI* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *Write IMEI* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Check IMEI after Write* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

